# UFC FIGHT NIGHT 15: DIAZ vs. NEER Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC FIGHT NIGHT 15: DIAZ vs. NEER*
Date: 9/17/2008
Event Type: FREE SpikeTV Event
Location: Omaha Civic Auditorium (Omaha, Nebraska)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[9-2-0] *Nate Diaz* vs. *Josh Neer* [24-6-1]

[23-9-0] *Clay Guida* vs. *Mac Danzig* [18-4-1]

[8-3-0] *Houston Alexander* vs. *Eric Schafer* [9-3-2]

[14-6-0] *Ed Herman* vs. *Alan Belcher* [12-5-0]

[16-4-0] *Joe Lauzon* vs. *Kyle Bradley* [13-5-0]




----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[6-3-0] *Drew McFedries* vs. *Mike Massenzio* [10-2-0]

[12-7-0] *Alessio Sakara* vs. *Joe Vedepo* [7-1-0]

[11-3-0] *Ryan Jensen * vs. *Wilson Gouveia * [10-5-0]

[27-3-0] *Rob Kimmons* vs. *Dan Miller* [8-1-0]

[15-1-1] *Jason Brilz* vs. *Brad Morris* [9-3-0]


----------


Nate Diaz puts his undefeated UFC record on the line, against the gritty Josh "The Dentist" Neer. Also, in the sub-main event, two of the UFC premier lightweights will battle it out, to see who can move one step closer to a shot at the title....as crafty veteran, Mac Danzig takes on the non-stop energy of Clay "The Carpenter" Guida, in what could be a potential Fight of the Year.

Ultimate Fight Night 15: LIVE On SpikeTV will be telecast everywhere for free immediately following the live card, as the lead-in to the newest season of "The Ultimate Fighter" featuring coaches: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, and former UFC Heavyweight Champion Frank Mir.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Dang, hell of a card.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Guida vs. Danzig has the potential to be a candidate for FOTY...and I _cannot_ decide who I'm cheering for!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Diaz vs Neer is going to be a fun scrap. Neer's sort of underrated and looked good against Din at 155. I don't think Nate Diaz has ever been in a boring fight. Hell, I don't think Josh Neer has ever been in a boring fight. This damn sure isn't going to be boring. I'm actually having a hard time picking a winner.

Guida is going to work Danzig.

Will Houston get KO'ed or will he get subbed? 

Bradley's the guy that Lytle killed. Lauzon's a solid prospect. Lauzon all the way. Bradley will not be able to stand Lauzon's aggressiveness. 

Horn is depressing nowadays. I just don't care to see the guy fight anymore, as he really looks like he doesn't care anymore. Gouveia should beat the hell out of him.

Fun card.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nates brother Nick has a win over Neer so that will really benefit Nate in this fight due to him sort of knowing what to expect. Of course Neer could be wanting him to think that.

I'll pick Diaz by some sort of submission.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Will Houston get KO'ed or will he get subbed?


Do you really think that schafer is going to KO Houston? I would have thought that Houston getting subbed here is about as close to a sure finish as you can get.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Diaz vs Neer is going to be a fun scrap. Neer's sort of underrated and looked good against Din at 155. I don't think Nate Diaz has ever been in a boring fight. *Hell, I don't think Josh Neer has ever been in a boring fight.* This damn sure isn't going to be boring. I'm actually having a hard time picking a winner.
> 
> Guida is going to work Danzig.
> 
> ...


Weren't people booing his fight with Burkman? Anyways Diaz should sub him and like you said Guida is going to work Danzig, Houston is going to knockout Schafer, I agree on both of Lauzon's and Gouveia's fights, and I am kind of surprised you didn't mention Belcher/Herman that for some reason I can't decide who to pick right now but I am leaning towards picking Belcher.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> Do you really think that schafer is going to KO Houston? I would have thought that Houston getting subbed here is about as close to a sure finish as you can get.


Do I think he'll KO Houston? No, but I wouldn't be surprised. I'm thinking sub.

Neer vs Burkman was far from boring.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nate vs. Josh will look a lot like Nick vs. Josh IMO.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Do I think he'll KO Houston? No, but I wouldn't be surprised. I'm thinking sub.
> 
> *Neer vs Burkman was far from boring.*


Maybe I just got it mixed up with the card because I haven't seen the fight in a while and that whole night was filled with boos


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

All of Nate Diaz's fights have been in UFN. 

Either way I'm looking forward to him winning.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

gotta go with diaz for this one.

and im gonna disagree with most people and say that danzig is gonna sub guida


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

DuuhhhhhhhMoan, if you're SO CONFIDENT in Guida, *signature bet me then*.

Danzig is going to run a straight clinic on Clayton. Mac has MUUUCH better striking, JJ, and is just plain SMARTER in-fight than Guida. This is just Mac vs. Bocek again, except Danzig's opponent has more ink & greasier hair this time around. 

Danzig by Sub in the 2nd.


----------



## St. Augustine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll take Diaz by sub, until he has a fight where he doesn't. Danzig can hang with Guida anyday. Ed Herman needs to win baddly.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Its on a Wednesday?


----------



## martinip777 (Aug 10, 2008)

*diaz is too arrogant*

nick is way too arrogant. I know if you're a good fighter, you have to be confident. But don't be a conceited fool. You never know who will be up for the challenge and surprise you.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Brad Morris will also be dropping to 205 and fighting on this card vs TBA. War Brad Morris!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Neer wins UD (pretty good fight)

Guia wins UD (great fight)

Schafer 1st round sub (EliteXC for Houston)

Herman 2nd round sub (Ed looks good in this fight)

Gouveia UD (outclasses an over the hill Horn)


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Neer wins UD (pretty good fight)
> 
> Guia wins UD (great fight)
> 
> ...


Prety much how I see it but with Diaz pulling out the win against Neer.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> Prety much how I see it but with Diaz pulling out the win against Neer.


Yea that fight was a coin flip for me, but for some reason this fight is screaming upset and I dont know why. Neer is a scrappy guy and is tough as hell to finish. I think he will have top position for most of this fight so if this goes the distance Neer should win a decision. But he must be careful of getting caught in one of Nate's nasty triangles. Should be a pretty good chess match.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

This is Horn's last chance to show he isn't completely over the hill. Gouvie is a tough son of a gun, but Horn can reach deep within himself to beat this guy...I pray for it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I want to seeGuida beat Danzig down and Houston get a win, also Morris at 205 intrigues me.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Cochise said:


> This is Horn's last chance to show he isn't completely over the hill. Gouvie is a tough son of a gun, but Horn can reach deep within himself to beat this guy...I pray for it.


agree with that but i just don't think Horn has it in himself anymore no matter how far down he reaches.


----------



## ziegler3334 (Jun 23, 2008)

right now, id rather not see horn fight again.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm mostly just hoping. But Horn in his prime could take out Gouvie in the first round.


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

Will Houston get KO'ed or will he get subbed? 

Houston has been very disappointing as of late. Especially the KO from Irvin. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets TKO'd. He has been very careless:bye02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks he will win?
benny, where are you?


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

martinip777 said:


> nick is way too arrogant. I know if you're a good fighter, you have to be confident. But don't be a conceited fool. You never know who will be up for the challenge and surprise you.



I think u are talking about his brother. Nate is more humble. Nick fights in EliteXC


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cochise said:


> I'm mostly just hoping. But Horn in his prime could take out Gouvie in the first round.


I don't know about that. I think Horn at his best would take current Gouveia to a close decision in an exciting fight. 

Jeremy Horn is just depressing to watch nowadays.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I was watching horn v Griffin earlier while trawling you tube and even then which is about 5 years ago he looked not that great against a very young Griffin.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I was watching horn v Griffin earlier while trawling you tube and even then which is about 5 years ago he looked not that great against a very young Griffin.


That was Griffin in his super aggressive days, though. Horn played it safe and planned his attacks. It is a simular stratagy Hermes used on Spencer Fisher WAY back when (I would think of a more current match, but nothing really comes to mind). 

Damone, While I do agree it could go to Judges, Horn in his prime countered everything a person like Dean Listler threw at him ground game wise. Or Knocked out Chuck Liddell. I would say from early '99 to mid '05 (in his style wise.)?


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I want jeremy horn to win

I want clay to beat danzigs ass.Cant stand him.Plus, danzig is best friends with that weiner andy wang, another strike against him

Dont care about the other fights


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Fight Night 15.....good fight card*

...There are some good match-ups on this card. Man...a year ago, I thought as well as many others, Houston Alexander was sure to be a title contender. His last fight with Irwin was an 8 second embarrassment. Alexander's ground game is a weakness that has been exposed. Houston had better be careful with Schafer's Jiu Jitsu. Alexander needs to avoid the takedown. Schafer is dangerous on the ground. I think Houston's key to victory would be to stay within striking range and overpower Schafer with his Muay Thai strikes getting a TKO or KO. 
...Nate Diaz is one tough cookie. Nate has a sick ground game and like his older brother- not afraid to strike. Neer has a good ground game as well and Neer will be Nate's toughest test...he may even lose, Neer has a lot of experience and is a pretty good striker. Should be a great night of fights.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Houston Alexander is a pathetic fighter, all he has is some power in his hands, he's not precise, not quick, has very bad footwork and, most of all, he makes pathetic ugly faces when Bruce Buffer presents him...


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmmmmm, heres what I have....

Guida by Una Dec
Diaz by 3rd round Sub
Schafer by 1st round Sub
Lauzon by 1st round TKO
Herman by Una Dec
Gouveia by Una Dec
McFedries by 1st round TKO
Kimmons by 3rd round TKO
Sakara by 1st round TKO
Brilz by 2nd round Sub


Danzig/Guida: I know Danzig is an all around gifted fighter, but I just feel that Guida will be to much for him as he is for a lot of fighters. Guida can take a punch and he is very active on the ground. Danzig was having a lot of problems in his fight with Bocek in the beginning and I just picture Guida pushing the pace for all 3 rounds.

Diaz/Neer: No matter how I look at this fight I picture Diaz winning, but the method of the win is what I can't make a final decision on. He is great at subs and thats about it, but Neer is a hard person to stop, so I've been going between a late sub after they both get tired or by decision. Right now I'm leaning towards sub.

Schafer/Alexander: Well I originally had Houston by first round KO, but I feel that Schafer will be able to take a couple punches and avoid any big hits early and get this fight to the ground where he will probably either get a triangle choke or rear naked choke.

Lauzon/Bradley: I didn't get to see much of Bradley in his last fight, but I think Lauzon will take the same approach as Lytle and just stay in Bradleys face and eventually getting a TKO late in the first.

Herman/Belcher: This fight has a potential to go both ways. Herman is hard to finish and Belcher is a pretty tough guy. I think this will be a back and forth battle on the feet and ground which could get FOTN in my opinion. I give the win to Herman by decision.

The rest of the fights I don't really feel like talking about. I would rather see McFedries on the main card than Gouveia and Horn.


----------



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

IMO Jeremy Horn vs Wilson Gouveia will be an interesting fight

It will show if Horn still has "it" and if Gouveia can hang with someone of Jeremys experience

I hope Horn wins, if not im guessing thats him out of the UFC


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Horn hasn't shown he still has "it" in his last 5 fights.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Why is everyone saying that Neer is hard to finish? Most of his losses are by him being finished rather than him losing by decision.

Diaz is always working off his back and I can see him adding another submission loss to Neers record.

The only way I see Neer winning is by decision. Although I don't think he can go 15 minutes with Diaz without getting caught in something.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Edit, I thought it didn't go through before.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Look who finished Neer, though. Bigger guys and a sick striker. Neer is a durable guy, and this won't be an easy fight for Nate Diaz.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That's true, but if some of these guys can submit Neer, I can see Diaz doing it. This is a dude who goes for submission after submission. Even when you take him down, he almost always counters with a submission. You gotta be completely text book when you take him down. He never quits. You'd think those punches from side control he took from Pellegrino would take the heart out of him.

I was so scared that the fight was gonna get stopped, actually. He can take punishment, that's for sure.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Neer also POUNDED on Joe Stevenson @ 170 forcing him to move down to 155...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

How do you think a fight between Stevenson and Neer would go if they fought now at 155?

That'd be disappointing if Neer won a decision against Diaz. I just think Diaz has a brighter future in MMA. Although that is just my opinion.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I hope Nate has been working on his boxing.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone....good point. Over 100 MMA fights, Jeremy Horn still has game. Enough to win a belt...No. Horn is past his prime and with his experience, would make a fantastic trainer.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm kind of glad Horn dropped out, since he needs to take some time off to get his head back into the game and decide if he wants to still keep fighting. Gouveia is still going to smash a fool, so I'm happy.

I think Stevenson beats Neer at 155. Stevenson looked really, really slow against Neer at 170. At 155, Joe Daddy is more explosive and has gotten so much better.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Bah, I was just hoping to see Horn fight again. I have a strong feeling this wasn't just a "vacation" from fighting


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

*Our UFC Fight Night 15: Diaz vs. Neer Predictions*






Don't agree with us? That's cool. Post your own predictions here.

Thank you MMA Forum (and users) for creating such a great environment to discuss MMA with friendly, open-minded people.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

another good video guys. I like that your trying new things by showing clips of fighters past fights. Keep it up guys


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice job on the video. Lookout Bas, we have our own analyists.

Here are my picks;

Lauzon vs Bradley
I like Lauzon in this fight as well. Lauzon with sub.

Gouvea vs Jensen
Gouvea can take a shot. I like Gouvea TKO

Sakara vs Vedepo
Sakara via sub.

Alexander vs Shaffer
Alexander with TKO.

Herman vs Belcher
Herman with sub. Herman is hungry for a win.

Guida vs Danzig
Guida with TKO. Guida is tough and has been tested. Danzig won't hang with Guida's agression or heart.

Diaz vs Neer
Diaz via sub. Diaz doesn't quit and can take shots.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i just saw a video of guida against some mexican dude for a strikeforce title

was this some old replay or am i missing something...or am i just dumb.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

am i the only one who thinks danzig vs guida should be the main event?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

towwffc said:


> am i the only one who thinks danzig vs guida should be the main event?


I see where you are coming from but I think they picked the right fight because I really hate Danzig and can't wait for Guida to kick his ass.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

either way i see this fight being more exciting than Nate's fight. Plus Mac is a former tuf winner just like Nate, and Guida is more known than Neer. So I don't see why that shouldn't be the main event. Oh well, i'll still see both of them regaurdless of the order.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

towwffc said:


> am i the only one who thinks danzig vs guida should be the main event?


I hear ya bro. I thought the same thing when I first saw the card. Guida's fights are always thrilling and until he proves otherwise, keep him in the limelight. Great fights = new fans.

Joe Lauzon also got screwed being so low in the list as well. One loss to Kenny and it's to the basement. I wonder if Roger Huerta's next fight will even be filmed!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

With all the surprises this year, anything can happen. But all that aside, Guida should overpower Danzig, I would think. At least I hope so.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Good to see I'm not the only one who can't stand Danzig. I'm really looking forward to Mac getting mauled by Clay. I don't even care if it's a good fight. I'll be happy with complete domination.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Guida and Danzig will be a barn-burner.

Looking forward to Joe Lauzons fight too, hes always exciting.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

a few good fights... cant wait for houston alexander to fight.. and nate + guidas fight should be insane. im pumped!!!


----------



## clingin' chains (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Guida. He's got the skills and the lungs. Houston will end the fight with the knees. I cant count out Neer, he is an Iowa boy just like me..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nate Diaz will submit Neer. Making him 5 wins in a row under the UFC banner.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what time the actual fighting begins tonight? I don't want to watch all the commercials and replays of old fights that they show for hours at the beginning of the broadcast.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> Does anyone know what time the actual fighting begins tonight? I don't want to watch all the commercials and replays of old fights that they show for hours at the beginning of the broadcast.


8PM ET/PT


----------



## PACKMANN (Sep 8, 2008)

does anyone know where I can get live updates of the undercards?


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

UFC FIGHT NIGHT 15 wiki page


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

PACKMANN said:


> does anyone know where I can get live updates of the undercards?


mmaweekly.com


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the spoilers.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Dont read the 'official thread' then you retard.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Dont read the 'official thread' then you retard.


Don't post spoilers in an official thread when the fights havent been aired yet. Wait until they are on for everyone and then talk about them so you don't ruin it.

Please edit the results out of your original post.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Thought it was pretty obvius not to read the official thread if they dont wanna know the results, obviusly not then. My mistake, i apologise.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Thought it was pretty obvius not to read the official thread if they dont wanna know the results, obviusly not then. My mistake, i apologise.


When the fights don't air for another 2 hours it's not obvious. Thanks for editing your two posts :thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Ah ok, im from england, bit ignorant of me maybe. 

I guess i should get it back on topic now. Houston Alexander to win by knocking Schafers head off.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

one and a half hour.... im exited now....war diaz


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Ah ok, im from england, bit ignorant of me maybe.
> 
> I guess i should get it back on topic now. Houston Alexander to win by knocking Schafers head off.


Being mindful of other timezones is a big plus. You aren't the only one in the world watching the fights and they don't all air at the same time. Try not to double post and insult members too while you're at it.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow I like that opening. I bet the fighters are happy because there getting some good exposure and some of the guys aren't really known at all to casual fans. I know thats stating the obvious but just starting conversation.


----------

